# Any gm gurus or techies



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

TAC will not issue the code necessary for your dealership to activate features added after assembly.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Yeah. You're pretty much stuck with as is built. 

I'd like to have the power window switched for a auto up besides down. My Hyundai had both up and down. 

I got told NOPE.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Tomko said:


> TAC will not issue the code necessary for your dealership to activate features added after assembly.


Not unless you buy the official upgrade kit (if there is one).


----------



## 91794 (Mar 25, 2015)

snowwy66 said:


> Yeah. You're pretty much stuck with as is built.
> 
> I'd like to have the power window switched for a auto up besides down. My Hyundai had both up and down.
> 
> I got told NOPE.


Sonic LT has auto up drivers window, too bad swapping in a sonic switch wouldnt provide auto up for cruze. (?). Hyundai, interesting.... If hyundai made a diesel stickshift vehicle for usa i would probably own one by now.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

eli said:


> Sonic LT has auto up drivers window, too bad swapping in a sonic switch wouldnt provide auto up for cruze. (?). Hyundai, interesting.... If hyundai made a diesel stickshift vehicle for usa i would probably own one by now.


I'll never own another Hyundai again. 

There's no customer service or warranty service. The salesman was the only nice experience I had in the entire 3 years I owned mine.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

My 2013 LT/RS has auto up and down for the driver window. Didn't check my 14 LT. You are talking a 2018 Gen 2 car mine are both Gen 1s


----------

